# Craftsman 536.887993



## Sf1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have the craftsman model 536.887993 and I have to install new belts, but the thing is I forgotten how they go on. I've only replaced them once a few years ago but I'm not remembering and they recently got torn to shreds, so it's not like I could look at them to see how they're supposed to be... I've put on the front power drive belt but Im trying to get the traction drive belt on, and I ran into a problem. I just can't seem to maneuver it correctly, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong and maybe offer some tips to make it a little easier ? Any help would be great !
I've attached some pictures thanks


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Tilt the drive belt sideways to clear the 2 pulleys and install the drive belt(thinner) under the small tensioner pulley(rusty color). You may need some force to install it. You can download a diagram for your blower in case you need it.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The idler needs to go outside belt just like front auger belt is. There should be a spring pulling that idler toward the right. It's laying along the frame at base of engine.
It's a Murray made Craftsman, not MTD.

Craftsman Dual Stage Snow Thrower Model 536.886180 Drive...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The inside belt goes under that idler pulley.

Appears things are pretty crusty, make sure all idler pulleys are moving freely and lubed properly.

Make sure all idler springs are in proper position and with proper tension.


----------



## Sf1 (Sep 26, 2020)

WOW, thanks guys, all of you have definitely made things clearer and easier for me to do this, yes I know they definitely could be lubed, that's for sure.. I'll let all of you know how I make out as soon as I have the inclination to go out there during a little snow storm, lol thanks !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Sf1









Let us know how it goes.

.


----------



## Sf1 (Sep 26, 2020)

I definitely will, thank you


----------



## Sf1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey guys , just wanted to get back to you all on how I made out. 
Wow, it was so easy, I had completely forgotten that thay pulley slides to the right, maybe because it was the rust that stopped it from sliding, so I tapped it with a wrench, lubed it up and it slid like a snake again, lol. Can't believe I forgot about it.. but they're on and it's running good. Thanks for all of the help


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

